# 6 mth old with sore dry looking rash on bottom



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi there,

hoping you will be able to give me some advice, my DD1 has had a very red angry looking rash on her bottom - mainly at the front.  She had a UTI about 3 weeks ago which was treated with IV and oral AB's and has been fine since. I think she may be teething and wonder if it could be related to this?  Or could it be thrush after the AB's?  (I always have this problem with AB's) The rash seems to ease a bit when we give her some nappy free time, her twin sister has 3 teeth coming down and has no rash (and no UTI).  We have been using fragrance free wipes and unperfumed soaps and plain water when washing her. Any ideas?  Is it worth me seeing the GP with her?

Thank you in advance for your help.

Ells


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi ells, 
it could be both her antibiotics or her teeth causing this (poor thing!) it might be worth trying on over the counter cream like Morhulin ointment first, then if the symptoms persist then you know its more than just a nappy rash and she might need to see the gp for some prescription cream for thrush, your other one may well get away without getting anything from cutting teeth, some do, some are not as lucky unfortunately, hope this helps

nic


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks very much.  I will get some of the ointment in the morning and hope it helps.  It really does look sore   .  I really their teeth hurry up and cut through!!!

Thanks again for your advice.

Ells


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

no problem im glad i can help, in my experience that cream has been the best but let me know what you think

nic


----------

